# Sharks at the point



## obxchap (Dec 21, 2014)

Question for the gentlemen who are lucky enough to fish year around on Hatteras. Almost every day I like to get on and read the local fishing reports. Lately, one of the fishing reports has talked about big sharks at the point. I'm not a shark fisherman or shark angler, I'm just curious what kinds of sharks and how big they are.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

This time of year everything from dog sharks to hammers. Manily sandtigers and sandbars 4'-8' range . Hammers while not common are not rare either can range up from10'-13'.


----------



## Dogfish Dan (Dec 8, 2011)

Any reports of winter time sharks down around Wilmington? If I heard some reports I'd go out and try my hand.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumrun said:


> This time of year everything from dog sharks to hammers. Manily sandtigers and sandbars 4'-8' range . Hammers while not common are not rare either can range up from10'-13'.


 The hammers are usually called "no stoppers"....


----------



## obxchap (Dec 21, 2014)

Hearing and reading the stories of the guys who would wade out during low tide and stay too long. Then would have to wade back in thru deep troughs and cuts in the dark while getting "bumped"!! I just can't imagine! That would scare the he!! out of me!


----------



## finfish (Jun 1, 2005)

Realize there are no crystal balls, but any idea how long the sharks hang around. Standing of the beach with a warm drink, is starting to sound better than 20 something degrees in a kayak. Don't have to work on Monday, so a quick weekend trip is a possibility.

Thanks


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

finfish said:


> Realize there are no crystal balls, but any idea how long the sharks hang around. Standing of the beach with a warm drink, is starting to sound better than 20 something degrees in a kayak. Don't have to work on Monday, so a quick weekend trip is a possibility.
> 
> Thanks


Gale Warning...Is what my Crystal Ball is showing and it is all ways spot on.....

Might be tough to get out on the Point this weekend due to high surf, if you are planning on driving all the way out to your fishing hole.

A friend of mine, said the narrows has gotten pretty narrow

If walking out there is an option then by all means go fishing and take a camera to share photos.

With a big South swell there should be a few really nasty critters swimming in it, I would be of the conviction that all the critters are going to be on the hook side of the Point and fishing the North side and the North beaches would be more of a sitting on a barstool at Kelly's type of bite....

While I am commenting a back road to access a campground and another ramp is just about idiotic, way to go Park Service...You people are pretty ridiculous....Few hundred cold stunned Turtles were saved by ORV operators..... What's wrong with a back road to the Point? Can't accept an idea that makes too much sense?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> Gale Warning...Is what my Crystal Ball is showing and it is all ways spot on.....
> 
> Might be tough to get out on the Point this weekend due to high surf, if you are planning on driving all the way out to your fishing hole.
> 
> ...


 Have not figured that out myself... Still can't figure out why nps has closed the beach that used to be a straight shot from 49 to 44 yr round..??


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> Have not figured that out myself... Still can't figure out why nps has closed the beach that used to be a straight shot from 49 to 44 yr round..??


Miss the hell out of that stretch of beach.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

..


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

If you want a BIG shark try ramp #34! Back in my better days I have been "spooled" at ramp 34 on a 16 ott fighting from a fighting chair in the back of my truck! Keep in mind that I landed several 600 pound sharks with not too much trouble so these bigger probable great hammers were something else.
Dave


----------



## finfish (Jun 1, 2005)

Turned into a honey due list football watching kind of weekend, but thanks for all the information. Still want to give winter shark fishing a try.


----------

